# Not sure if under exposed?



## BreakingBadPrint (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok so ive converted to a dual cure emulsion. I exposed for 9 minutes. the image started to come out great and then the top right side just blew out of it. guessing it was under exposed? I took a picture but I just don't know how to place it in here. that would help if someone could help me out with that. My light source is to lights equaling 480w with a vacuum sealed exposure unit.


----------



## daynawalraven (May 11, 2014)

on the side that blew out, was it slimy when you were washing it out? if so it was underexposed. is it possible that the light on that side of the exposure unit has gone out or lost enough illumination power that it can't properly expose your screen?


----------



## BreakingBadPrint (Mar 4, 2015)

It felt slightly slimy to the touch. I'm not sure on the illumination is there a way too check that?


----------



## daynawalraven (May 11, 2014)

since it was slimy, it was definitely underexposed. 

check your exposure unit by placing an exposure calculator on both side of the screen. expose as normal and wash out. if one side washes out normally and the other side is underexposed, change the bulb. it's probably best to change them both at the same time so you aren't running into the same problem a little later on.


----------



## BreakingBadPrint (Mar 4, 2015)

How would i get one of those calculators


----------



## daynawalraven (May 11, 2014)

FREE Screen Printing Exposure Calculator

click on this link to download a free exposure calculator. print two onto film and you have an exposure calculator. you can also buy them at your screen printing supply place. ryonet sells them. you can google them.


----------



## BreakingBadPrint (Mar 4, 2015)

What do i have to do just print it and do what?


----------



## daynawalraven (May 11, 2014)

After you print the calculator onto film, expose a screen using the calculator as your image. Expose as you normally would for the emulsion and mesh you are using. Then wash out your screen. If one side is underexposed and one side is not, the bulbs need to be changed.


----------

